

Property Value Calculator for the Game of Monopoly - thedaveoflife
http://www.centives.net/S/2011/monopoly-property-value-calculator/

======
streetFights
Isn't there any dropdown menu to select properties? Does it register AVE? or
Avenue? Also, you're asking the user to make a lot of guesses and estimates,
kind of takes away from the precision of a "calculator"

